# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Decentraland

## Airicist

Website - decentraland.org

youtube.com/@decentraland_foundation

facebook.com/decentraland

twitter.com/decentraland

linkedin.com/company/decentralandorg

instagram.com/decentraland_art

medium.com/decentraland

cryptocompare.com/coins/mana

Decentraland on Wikipedia

Co-founder and Advisor  - Esteban Ordano

Co-founder and Advisor  - Ari Meilich

Avatars

Decentraland 2.0 on Product Hunt

----------


## Airicist

Article "Welcome to Decentraland, where NFTs meet a virtual world"
Digital platforms, such as Roblox, Minecraft and Fortnite, have emerged as digital spaces that offer near-real-life experiences. Decentraland's world offers a chance to own a piece.

by Alexandra Marquez
April 3, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Decentraland Books Deadmau5, Paris Hilton and More for Metaverse Music Festival"
The four-day “Metaverse Festival” starts Oct. 21.

by Helene Braun
October 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Scots Nina Nesbitt becomes avatar to perform at virtual Metaverse festival"
Nina's face was mapped out by using eyeliner dots which were then transferred to a computerised figure.

by Bev Lyons
October 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Decentraland's four-day metaverse festival that featured 80 artists and garnered 50,000 virtual attendees is happening again next year"

by Camomile Shumba
November 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "‘Can’t Be Evil’: The Democratized Vision Of The Metaverse Enabled Decentraland To Flourish"

by Jack Kelly
February 3, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "New York, Paris, Milan, Decentraland; Global Fashion Goes Virtual with the World’s Biggest Metaverse Fashion Week to Date"
Selfridges, Tommy Hilfiger, Dolce&Gabbana, Elie Saab, Guo Pei, Etro, Jacob & Co, Vogue Arabia, Dundas, Cavalli, Paco Rabanne, Hogan, FEWOCiOUS, The Fabricant, and others lead an all-star roster of digital catwalks into the next generation of fashion, the Metaversal Age.

February 24, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Metaverse Fashion Week Returns in Spring 2023 To Highlight Advances in Digital Fashion & Interoperability"
The web3 revolution continues next year with the annual exploration of what fashion will look like in virtual worlds, featuring participation from the first CFDA-Recognized Fashion Week to join MVFW

December 6, 2022

Head of Metaverse Fashion Week - Dr. Giovanna Graziosi Casimiro

----------

